
The most beautifully designed interview ever - heatherpayne
http://womenandtech.com/interview/heather-payne/
======
misnome
Is this thread title a joke? Or Sarcasm? I'm on an 11" air screen, and I feel
like I'm looking through a very thin Letterbox, meagrely scraping together a
few words of meaning before having to re-adjust my position to get more of the
picture.

In fact, scrolling down past the title, and the header image, leaves one state
of the page display to nothing but a half-cutoff flowchart, the bottom of a
chin, and the rest of the picture is taken up by cleavage. Probably not the
intended effect. (Edit: Like So:
<http://xgkkp.com/images/screenshot_mostbeautifulpage.png>. I'm not going to
read a page called "Women And Tech" that thinks that is a good way to target
their apparently intended demographic)

~~~
DavidAdams
It looks great on a big screen, though. So I guess the title should be renamed
beautiful site that looks great on a big monitor but cramped on a little one.

~~~
misnome
It looks like it scales to the current width, so presumably a very wide window
on a big monitor would look just as bad?

~~~
lmm
It looks horrific on my 1920x1080. Enormous scary pictures, giant text that's
still only taking up half the screen. I hate design.

------
bradleyland
Design is not just how something looks, but how it works, and this design
fails miserably in that regard. Scrolling with a mouse wheel is just one of
the ways you can browse through a web page. I'm a chronic page-downer; I use
the spacebar to do so. I find it very difficult to track text that is moving,
so I prefer to move the page one "page" at a time, reorient myself, then read
everything I can see.

I kept paging up and down in an attempt to figure out why the page was jumping
around and I was only seeing parts of photos. It wasn't until I reached for my
mouse and scrolled up and down repeatedly that I figured out what was going
on.

The "oh cool" image reveal effect isn't a good enough trade off for me to
continue using a site that implements this style. I hope it doesn't catch on.

------
speeder
Yes, gorgeous girls...

And annoying design...

I quickly scrolled down to see if anytime it would stop with the annoying
stupid pictures, but it did not...

And I did not enjoyed the pictures either, even thought the women on them were
pretty, the effect itself was overly distracting.

The effect IS interesting, but I did not read it, neither saw the pictures, in
fact the only thing it made me to do was waste my time commenting on how bad
it is.

------
raldi
Please click the "Guidelines" link at the bottom of this page and reread the
section about headlines.

